# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  آموزش پروژه محور لاراول

## saba_kamali

سلام به همه دوستان

میخواستم بپرسم آیا کسی آموزشی لاراول به صورت پروژه محور سراغ داره؟
یعنی آموزشی که این فریم ورک را در حین انجام  صفر تا صد  یک پروژه کامل و خوب یاد داده باشه.

خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم که اگر از دوستان چنین چیزی رو سراغ دارند بهم معرفی کنند چون واقعا نیاز دارم

----------


## rahahost

سلام .

قبلا آموزش ساخت یه فروشگاه ساده رو با لاراول دیده بودم ( به زبان انگلیسی ) که الان لینکش رو ندارم اما تو سایت tutsplus میتونید پیداش کنید .
tutsplus.com

این سایت هم معمولا همون فیلم هارو با لینک مستقیم ( البته رایگان ! ) قرار میده :
http://www.tutdl.ir/

----------


## saba_kamali

> قبلا آموزش ساخت یه فروشگاه ساده رو با لاراول دیده بودم ( به زبان انگلیسی ) که الان لینکش رو ندارم اما تو سایت tutsplus میتونید پیداش کنید .
> tutsplus.com


خیلی ممنون
بله دقیقا من هم دنبال آموزشی میگردم که فریم ورک رو در حین انجام یک پروژه کامل توضیح داده باشه.. حالا به این سایتی که لطف کردید و گفتید نگاه میکنم که ببینم میتونم این آموزش ساخت فروشگاه را پیدا کنم یا نه.
البته باز اگر آموزش هایی به این شکل سراغ دارید که دارای هزینه هم هستند مساله ای نیست. و ممنون میشم بهم معرفی کنید
و اگر فارسی هم باشند که چه بهتر.

----------


## rahahost

> خیلی ممنون
> بله دقیقا من هم دنبال آموزشی میگردم که فریم ورک رو در حین انجام یک پروژه کامل توضیح داده باشه.. حالا به این سایتی که لطف کردید و گفتید نگاه میکنم که ببینم میتونم این آموزش ساخت فروشگاه را پیدا کنم یا نه.
> البته باز اگر آموزش هایی به این شکل سراغ دارید که دارای هزینه هم هستند مساله ای نیست. و ممنون میشم بهم معرفی کنید
> و اگر فارسی هم باشند که چه بهتر.



جستوجو بر هر درد بی درمان دواست :D
موردی که گفتم ، مربوط به لاراول 4.2 بود !

فعلا که ندیدم جایی با لاراول 5.1 فیلم آموزشی پروژه محور ساخته باشن که اگر هم باشه ، سایت تاتس پلاس بهترینش میتونه باشه :)

دنبال فیلم فارسی هم نباشید که حالا حالاها گیرتون نمیاد چون دوستان با اومدن لاراول 5.1 دارن دست به کار میشن و انشالله  ( طبق قولی که یکی از دوستان تو همین انجمن دادن ) قرار تا یکی دو ماهه دیگه شروع کنه !

----------


## tuytoosh

http://ehsanavr.com/ کلی ویدئوی جدید گذاشته

مثلا : http://ehsanavr.com/21156/videograph...-from-scratch/

----------


## saba_kamali

خیلی ممنون به خاطر لینک مفیدی که گذاشتید

----------


## moalla

آموزش لرول هم تو سایتتون نبود چه برسه به اموزش لرول پروژه محور! تبلیغاتی میاید وسط بحث یه چیزی میندازید میرید دیگه!

----------


## saba_kamali

> آموزش لرول هم تو سایتتون نبود چه برسه به اموزش لرول پروژه محور! تبلیغاتی میاید وسط بحث یه چیزی میندازید میرید دیگه!


دقیقا.
 من هم گشتم ولی حتی آموزش معمولی در مورد لاراول پیدا نکردم :متفکر:

----------


## majiiid

سلام بود من دیدم.کافیه به لینک زیر برید اونجا فیلم آموزشی*ساخت شبکه اجتماعی شبیه Facebook با Laravel* رو گذاشتن
http://ehsanavr.com/21156/videograph...-from-scratch/

----------


## perkas

اینجا هم چند مجموعه پروژه محور برای لاراول هست ( فارسی )


http://roocket.ir/series

----------


## arezoo021

سلام این سایت رو هم ببینید آموزش های خوبی داره به زبان فارسی هم هست:
http://chasboon.ir

----------


## behzadamin12

سلام یکی از سایتهایی که با لاراول 5.7 نوشته شده
و خیلی جالبه
همین سایت *بیلیارد 9* هستش
که اول یک cms طراحی کردم و بعدش این سایت و چنتا سایت دیگه رو باهاش ساختم
و نظر من برای یادگیری لاراول اینه که دست به کار بشی و از سایت اصلی خود لاراول استفاده کنی و سایتهای کمکی مثل لاراکست و ...

----------


## ghasemloo

سلام این سایت هم توسط لاراول 5.6 پیاده شده
که نود درصد ajax هست  ومیتونید اشعارتو رو بفروشید

https://www.ghazalane.ir/

----------


## arg_89

بخش مکتب پلاس مکتب خونه یه آموزش داره که بد نیست. اما بر خلاف ادعاش که میگه کامل یک سایت رو طراحی میکنه فقط یه بخشی از سایت رو آموزش میده.اما آموزش پایه اش خوبه.

----------


## lenovo-ibm

ممنون بابت اطلاعاتتون

----------


## taherdesign

تجربه به من ثابت کرده اگر میخوای چیزی یاد بگیری برو سراغ آموزش های خارجی 
برای لاراول هم برو سراغ لاراکست

----------


## behzadamin12

دوستان یک منبع فوق العاده برای *یادگیری لاراول* که مثال های کاملا کاربردی داره و دونه به دونه مشکلات رو حل کردند
مثال هاش فوق العاده هستن حتما سر بزنید ببینید چه مثال های با حال و خوبی دارن 

https://jobteam.ir/category/Laravel

----------


## behzadamin12

سلام خب حتما منایع خوبی وجود نداشته برای فارسی
فک کنم بهتره این آموزش برای *درخواست های http در لاراول* رو مطالعه کنید این همان *laravel request* می باشد

----------

